

Tarski's undefinability theorem - tomneo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarski%27s_undefinability_theorem

======
pohl
From that entry...

 _The indefinability theorem is conventionally attributed to Alfred Tarski.
Gödel also discovered the indefinability theorem in 1930, while proving his
incompleteness theorems published in 1931, and well before the 1936
publication of Tarski's work (Murawski 1998). While Gödel never published
anything bearing on his independent discovery of indefinability, he did
describe it in a 1931 letter to John von Neumann._

------
petewarden
I may be missing the meta-joke (an undefined result page for an undefinability
theorem) and possibly there's a URL mangler at work, but here's a link
including the apostrophe (%27) between Tarski and s:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarski%27s_undefinability_theor...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarski%27s_undefinability_theorem)

~~~
tomneo
both the link i posted and and the link you posted open for me. the title was
frack Godel where frack was spelled with multiplication operator. didnt know
HN had blasphemy laws !

------
tiffani
Perhaps you meant this?

    
    
      http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarski's_undefinability_theorem
    

EDIT: Turns out HN is stripping out the apostrophe in the URL.

~~~
tomneo
yes. i meant that.

the link opens for me. either wat u said is true or my opera has acquired
intelligence or quantum mechanics is causing a havoc.

